# A Bike Lays Down in Chinatown



## sleist (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2017)

Crisp picture. A lot of details. Actually good shot. Quite documentary. Needs date and location.


----------



## sleist (Nov 30, 2017)

Uh ..

Boston
2/21/17

I'm so confused.


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2017)

sleist said:


> Uh ..
> 
> Boston
> 2/21/17
> ...


Boston has Chinatown ?


----------



## sleist (Nov 30, 2017)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2017)

sleist said:


> Doesn't everyone?


 You're right.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice eye.


----------



## sleist (Dec 4, 2017)

TY.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice conversion ... the image really sets the atmosphere/environment. I like it.


----------



## sleist (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks again.  I like how this one turned out.
I feel like something is about to happen or is happening.

The getaway bike ...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2017)

timor said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > Uh ..
> ...



Even Portland, Oregon has a "Chinatown"...Portland Day Trip: Old Town Chinatown

But yeah, neat picture, lots of interesting small things to look at in it.


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 5, 2017)

My eye is drawn to the guy inside. Looks like he's reaching into his pants...or a pouch? 
Disturbing! I like it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 5, 2017)

I was expecting some scraggly fellow with a tshirt saying " If you can read this the b**** fell off " sliding down the road trying to protect his ride.


----------



## windzup (Dec 6, 2017)

Great shot love the lighting very moody


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2017)

windzup said:


> Great shot love the lighting very moody


Hi. just out of curiosity, your disagreement to my earlier post in this thread, what it is about ? Post #4.


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > sleist said:
> ...


Thanks for the link. I guess I gonna have to take a look at my local Chinatown. However in Toronto it would be in bits and pieces here and there. North of Toronto is one, but it is just ultra modern city devoid of the exotic characteristics we would be looking for.


----------



## windzup (Dec 7, 2017)

N


timor said:


> windzup said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot love the lighting very moody
> ...


Not guilty this was my first post on the subject


----------



## timor (Dec 8, 2017)

windzup said:


> N
> 
> 
> timor said:
> ...


I am not talking about your first post, sounds OK to me. Just what was there to disagree with my surprise that Boston has Chinatown. Well, ok. Forget about it.


----------

